# My Belkin N Wireless router is dead, don't know why.



## whatevski (Jul 22, 2010)

I was trying to set my ip address to DMZ last night (trying to get Red Dead Redemption multiplayer to work). Well, I followed some directions to set it up and everything, change all the settings and whatnot. I get to "apply changes" and nothing. I look at the router and the thing is pretty much dead. No blinking LEDs denoting any activity of any kind. Not even power. I unplugged the replugged it, removed the power source, checked all the connections and nothing.

I could use some help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

It might have been a coincidence. Have you tried plugging the router to a different wall jack/surge protector?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Plug it in, hold the reset button for 15 seconds with power on, and then see if you can connect to the setup pages.


----------

